# Online PCC



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

I heard Dubai resident can apply for Good conduct certificate with police Mobile application with only UAE ID number and receive certificate in Email . 

Is anyone tried this ??


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

Mans4 said:


> I heard Dubai resident can apply for Good conduct certificate with police Mobile application with only UAE ID number and receive certificate in Email .
> 
> Is anyone tried this ??



Its available for all UAE residents, even those outside the UAE, so long as they hold a valid residence visa. And yes, you receive it via email.
http://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/dp/jsps/content/flat_content.do?contentCode=85915


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes , was great service , but be remember if you change mobile number you have to visit Police station to verify identify ,
I visit them today and after verify identify , i received in 20 minute ,


----------



## chrisvar (Jun 21, 2014)

Is it possible to use the online service if you are not a resident of Dubai anymore and you stay outside?


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't think you can get via email , because they will send you process step on sms and verify your number which assigned to your UAE number. 

but you can do that via Dubai Police website and obtain Hard copy.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Yesterday, I downloaded the Dubai Police App on my android phone and applied and paid for the PCC within 2 minutes. Cost is AED 210 and you need a valid Emirates ID. Today, 15 hours later, the PCC is in my inbox ready to use. Well done Dubai Police!


----------

